# dumb question...but hey im new to this



## JetJockey (Mar 9, 2009)

So here it is....I'm preparing to make my 3rd attempt at this turkey hunting stuff and have drawn a tag (along with my father) for 4/23-29 in the Crawford county area.

We have seen TONs of turkeys while fishing up and down the north side of the a usable river but not while hunting them of course. 
Does anyone have any knowledge of the area as to whether we should look towards clear cuts or do the birds tend to stick to the heavier wooded r
Areas. Now I know there are some people here that will jump all over me and tell me to get out and do the work myself and scout it but I haven't had a chance due to work and a pregnant wife.

Second...owl or crow call when trying to locate birds? Neither one has ever worked for me even in areas where I knew turkeys were within an ear shot.

Thanks in advance!

Sean


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't know the area. It is much harder if you haven't done any scouting but I like river bottoms and hardwoods.

Both owl and crow calls are great locator calls but just don't expect a response everytime you blow one. There could be a dozen birds within hearing distance and still you may not get a response. Owl call early morning just after song birds start their daily chatter or late evening just before dark. I use crow calls during the day as I "walk and talk" my way through a area. Again, don't expect a bird to always respond.

You may also use goose calls, sand hill cranes and others. 

Good on luck hunting and future baby.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I would try to find an area that's similar to where you see the birds by the river. Did you see those birds near the river recently? Or in the winter? Morning or evening? In someones yard or in a stand of white pines? Maybe they were in oaks or one of the many little meadows that dot the edge of the river? Is there stateland near? Try and remember as much DETAIL about those birds you saw. Try and replicate the same scene where you saw them.
Also, I would contact the local/closest dnr field office. Try and find any local rye/grass plantings in your area. Check the dnr website under forestry for any clearcut info. The usually list the date an area was cut. Check to makesure the list has been updated recently.
You said you've tried several other years for a tom in that area. Anything from your past experience to draw from? ANY sightings? Scratching areas?
Also, if your going to be there for the whole duration of your hunt you should use a few days to scout first! Get out early and put them to bed!
I would use a peacock call I do with my mouth to locate. Youtube it. Also If I were scouting/hunting a new area, I would use a gobble before I use a slate to locate. Works good and gives a little more setup time if you get a response 
Goodluck and let us know how you do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

What river..main, south, north branch? Are you fishing already-2012?? Morning/afternoon/evening sightings??

A good portion of the river systems of the AuSable are private aloing the river, except a few stretches of course. But if your seeing turkeys, i'd bet your seeing them on the private sections/houses?!

Birds tend to stay away from the clearcuts, unless they have a two-track within them and they are traveling from roosting to feeding areas. Really depnds on the clearcut age and thickness etc...

Look for your red pine stands near the areas, they tend to frequeent them, as they are open canopy in their travels and on the fringes of them.

Scouting during yor hunt is the best advice I can give you....find them via your eyes and setup accordingly.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

When uncertain where to hunt, remember they are forest birds - so they tend to prefer mature woods. Oaks if you can find some. Two tracks running thru oaks are good bets too. 

While hunting, look for turkey droppings, dust bowls, feathers, etc. 

Have fun!


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

Our family has had property in the St.Helen area for about 10 years... In that time we have taken 5 nice toms and a few jakes between 5 hunters. 

If you have birds, stay in the area! My best / favorite tactic is the mid-day 2 track walk and yelp. Basically i set my GPS up on my parking spot, load the gun and start walking. Every 15 minutes or so i will pick a decent opening to stand by and let out a few yelps. If you get a response pop a squat and let the game begin. Be sure to prepare yourself for a shockingly close gobble. I have missed a few opportunities where birds where within 100 yrds and I got caught standing in the middle of the road with my gun slung acrossed my back... not a good situation. 

I've also caught them at 2 track crossing strutting about, turn the stalk game on. Its a fun area to hunt and very rarely did I run acrossed other hunters. But it definitely is one of the more challenging counties in my experience. 

I'm spoiled now that i live in farm country where i see 15 shooters a morning on my way to work. Cant wait till monday! good luck!

~marsh


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lots of jack pine, oaks and swamp on the n. bank of the main stream from town down to mcmasters. I do see turkeys in that area. We had a pretty good crop of beech nuts last year not much acorn mast . If it were me i would drive the 2 tracks that go through beech forested areas and look for turkey sign. But, that's just me.


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

P.M sent


----------



## JetJockey (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW! Thanks to everyone for all of the responses! always nice to know that there are people willing to help others get started in the sport or in this case a branching off into a whole new arena!

We are definitely going to put these scouting tactics to use come wednesday and I will keep you posted as to how the hunt went. 

Thanks again to everyone for the help and Happy Hunting!

~ Jet Jockey ~


----------

